# Where to buy nice cat furniture in UK?



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm so disappointed! I have just had to cancel an order for a really nice cat tree (from America) as the shipping company said due to the weight of the item they had to increase the shipping cost quoted at time of placing the order ($150) to $500!!! bringing the grand total to $889 yikes! Even I'm not that mad! 

Can anyone recommend anywhere in the UK that sell especially nice cat furniture? The one I was ordering was modelled to look like an actual tree with silk leaves all around it and would have been lovely as a livingroom window perch.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess everyone's definition of "nice" is different but a few ideas here;

Tigga Towers Cat Scratching Posts

Hicat® | Gallery (fab ceiling high climbers)

Then there are loads of exceedingly nice things to be had from Germany (shipping is very reasonable - well, most certainly compared to your quote from the US of A)

Pet Fun Kratzbaum - Kratzbäume direkt vom Hersteller - Scratching Trees

Kirstins-Heimtier-Shop

Katzen Kratzbaum, Katzen Kissen, Designer Katzenbett und Tiermbel

Fuzzplay Home (check out the Nautilus)

cat-on | cat scratcher | scratch boards | cat furniture (cardboard stuff that last for quite a while by all accounts)

I am sure other people have other interesting links....


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to post those links Hobbs! much appreciated!


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the hi - cat that's my next thing I buy for em I swear!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Oscars mam said:


> I love the hi - cat that's my next thing I buy for em I swear!!


Yes I was looking at those again the other day, I would have liked a simple pole from the company I recently bought my tree from, but too much assistance is required to order.

Will have to buy British next time.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I love the hi - cat that's my next thing I buy for em I swear!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tigga Towers really are wonderful. I've got one and everyone comments on how lovely it is whether they like cats or not. If you do go to them though, please mention that I sent you as they will sometimes give you discount. Not guaranteed, but still.


----------



## KoogaTree (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Just so you are aware Expressive Feline Furniture have recently launched in the UK and we are more than happy to help with any bespoke cat furniture requirements. Everything we offer is 100% and 100% British and are totally unique.

Get in touch if you have an enquiry

Thanks
Simon


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow love these!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I got one from zooplus, will post piccie later cause I'm at work and can't access photos.


----------



## KoogaTree (Feb 20, 2012)

KoogaTree custom made trees in the UK!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Cat and Tigga Towers are on my must have list too.....


----------



## kr00t0n (May 10, 2012)

LOL @ the idea of a £400 scratching post!


----------



## mmking (Feb 3, 2015)

Tigga Towers are lovely but the thought of spending hundreds on a post with a cushion on top gives me sleepless nights.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The tree I referred to in post 5 - 2012, is as good today as it was the day I bought it. You can't say the same for cheap trees. All 3 of my trees are used every single day. If I spend a lot on leather sofas for me, why not the same for my kitties. 

However I would also give up at £500 shipping costs. German trees are great on shipping.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kalven make very good & long lasting scratchers & so on:

http://www.kalven.co.uk/


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We have this one from Pets at Home

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...+250%5D||ads_f12501_ntk_cs%3A%22Willow%27s%22

The cats love the hammock and igloo, so much so, we are on our second one.


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought this one.


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Crrailso cats make wooden trees and some of his designs incorporate false leaves, we have16 of them at our Cattery, we love them! He delivers them for you personally and if you ever have any problems he will fix them. I love them!


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

BritishBilbo said:


> Crrailso cats make wooden trees and some of his designs incorporate false leaves, we have16 of them at our Cattery, we love them! He delivers them for you personally and if you ever have any problems he will fix them. I love them!


I realise this is an ancient thread but I just wanted to say I really want these. Just haven't had the courage to spend the ££££s yet lol


----------



## Cat Tree Uk (Nov 5, 2016)

Cat Tree make very good & long lasting scratchers & so on:

www. cattree.uk


----------

